# Rabbit door frame for panel - best way?



## Richard Siegfried (Jan 21, 2010)

As will become obvious, I am new to woodworking. 

I am building an oak crib from plans (U-Bild). There is a cabinet door in the project that is a frame with a simple panel set into a 9/16 x 1/4 rabbit along the inner edge of the frame. The plans call for the frame to be assembled followed by cutting the rabbit. I have one router that is installed in my router table. I don't want to remove the router if I do not have to. My question is: is there any disadvantage to rabbiting the sides of the door frame before assembling the frame rather than routing it free hand after assembly?

Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Cut it on the table with a bearing mounted rabbiting bit.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can machine the rabbet on the table with a bearing mounted rabbeting bit as mentioned, with the frame together. If you do that remove the fence. Chisel out the rounded corners after machining the rabbet. A common bit has a 3/8" depth of rabbet, which can be changed with a different size bearing.

If you machine the rabbet on the table before assembling the fence, where the meeting frame members line up the rabbet has to stop. That means you'll have to start the rabbet from a point and stop at a point. This can be done with stops, but it's a PITA.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I forgot to add that if the frame pieces have mitered corners, the rabbet can run through all the frame members.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I forgot to add that if the frame pieces have mitered corners, the rabbet can run through all the frame members.


That is the way that I would do it.

George


----------



## Richard Siegfried (Jan 21, 2010)

*Rabbeting*

Thanks to all. I have ordered a bearing set for the rabbeting bit that I have and will give this a try.


----------



## Psych0ticNemes1s (Aug 19, 2009)

Why not use a straight bit to rabbet? Would work fine...


----------

